# NB 12/6



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Bonita were running so close toshore I wanted to jump and grab me a couple....they were schooling (6/10 at the time) in les than 10" of water....was a really cool sight/ Kids had a great time chasing them up and down the beach.Hooked one ...20 secods later broke me off.. ( 12lb mono no leader on the only 1oz white bucktail i had)....they were running so close I wish I hadanet. Went back home all wired up.. 10 mnts later got a call from a friend asking me if I wanted to go for some pompano...guess what....I did....so back to the beach .....this time I was loaded,but no bonita anywhere. oh well !!!set the othertwo rods... friendput 4. We pulled 8 pompanos on dead shrimp. Most of them were small , but legal, I'd say . Two were 16" +.


----------



## thegarb (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice! What time were you out there? Was talking to a guy out there (bout 1pm) that said someone wasslayin the pompsearlier.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

i saw a guy a t the east end..he was pulling one after another i could tell from the distance....he would grab the rod and walk back about60+ feet and started reeling them out....I saw him doing that at least6 times....The bonita were cool to watch that close ....you could almost step on them.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report. The bonito were literally on the sand as it washed up in PCola as well. I guess I got lucky with the first one I caught with a Gotcha! tied directly to my 12lb fluro test but after getting broke off on the second one, I used a lure with a swivel


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang! Sounds like I need to take the fly rod out to the beach!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i've caught several off the pier with a white jig tied straight to 4# test.... light drags are the key here, and let them run and wear themselves out...

i'm going to try to catch one on 2# test this year.... i hope.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I caught a couple on 4# last year, not an easy task for sure. Good luck with the 2#, that'll be something to brag about.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow! 2 and 4# test huh? I got my butt kicked on 12#! Sounds like fun I'm down. Just tell me where I can find a store that sells Super duper ben gay. That's a beat down waiting to happen!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, 4# is a beating. I usually just stick to 8#.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *John B. (12/7/2008)*i've caught several off the pier with a white jig tied straight to 4# test.... light drags are the key here, and let them run and wear themselves out...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going to try to catch one on 2# test this year.... i hope.




Better get a baitcaster cheese puff..


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I've got a bait caster and I wanna play some too.

Bonita where running along the beach in Navarre also but never got a single hit.


----------

